# moving furniture to usa from canada



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi my oh and I are thinking of buying a holiday home in the usa, we are going to return to the uk to live, so want to move our practically new furniture to the holiday home (when we find one). What are the procedures re: border controls, documents needed ect: we plan (hopefully) to go between UK and spend 4-6 months in the usa in the winter. (We are Canadian Citizens so as far as I know we can spend 6 months in the usa?) Thanks alllane:


----------

